# Rest well and binky free, Sabriel.



## Yield (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't been on in a long while, but Sabriel just passed away today. 

Yesterday morning, 3am, I noticed he hadn't eaten his food. Knowing GI Stasis was probably the cause, I started administering Simethicone every hour for 3 hours, massaging his belly afterwards. Then I woke up 3 hours later to give him more. He seemed to be doing okay then.







I went the whole day on less than 2 hours of sleep, only cuddling with Sabriel before we took him to the vet. 
I was smart and took some pictures of me holding him.






We went to the vet and he got fluids, and we decided to go with meds right away. 






He was on 5 different meds (including Baytril every 12 hours, Metacam every 24 hours, Simethicone every 8 hours, and two others every 8 hours), and I was force feeding him Critical Care, and massaging his belly after that.. He was doing pretty good at 5:00 am (did some poops and ate some hay!), but was acting a little strange when I started to give him his meds at 1:00pm, but I thought he had just accepted we had to do this (he was a little too compliant).

Well, shortly after giving him his meds and force feeding, while I was giving him his belly massages, it seemed as if he was having balance problems. It seemed to get worse, where he couldn't even really walk right, and whenever he laid down, his head would droop to the floor and he would get startled if I pet him. I called the vet and thought it might be the meds making him a lil loopy...

But he started to get worse, and it almost looked like he was seizing/trying to run forward and unable, and he rolled a little. I told the receptionist on the phone we were gunna come to the vet, hung up, and then when I picked him up, Sabriel was pretty limp. I rushed to put him in the carrier, and was about to start snapping the top on, but then I noticed he was gasping- and I knew he was gone. I opened the door to my room, half screamed/sobbed "MOM!" as loud as I could, and ripped the top of the carrier off. I started petting him, crying really hard, and when my mom came into the room I told her he was dead. She took note of him moving his mouth, and I told her, he's not breathing, those are the after death movements...

And he was gone.. Sabriel passed away September 25, 2014, on his 5th birthday. 

I don't think he would have lived even if we had gotten to the vet. He didn't do good under anesthetic when he broke his leg, and almost died then. It was likely he would have this time too, so I am comforted by the fact he passed away with me and not on a surgical table surrounded by strangers. I am so impossibly sad to know my baby boy is gone though.






Rest well and binky free, my baby Sabriel. I love you so much and I will miss you impossibly so.​


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I didn't know much about Sabriel, but my heart absolutely broke for you while I was reading this. Binky free, Sabriel. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this. Binky Free Sabriel!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 26, 2014)

Aww, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Binky free, Sabriel.


----------



## pani (Sep 26, 2014)

Binky free, Sabriel. ray:

It's obvious that you loved him deeply and cared for him so well. He was lucky to have you in his life. He was a beautiful boy and he'll be missed dearly.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sabriel passing and you should feel happy at least that you gave Sabriel a good 5 years and paid excellent attention to him. I'm so sorry to hear what happened and that he went downhill so fast. You sound like me about going through on 2 hours of sleep. I was like that with Marta who died in May in my arms in a similar situation. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your bunnies passing and hope that you can recover in time. I know it will be hard.

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Yield (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your condolences, I cry every time I see what you all have written.

It has been really hard and I am still not over him, it will be a long time before I am okay. It sounds awful, but he was my favorite and I thought he would be the one to live the longest, being the smallest, and the sweetest. I will miss him always and honestly, right now I am having an incredibly hard time caring about anything besides his loss. Everything else feels so incredibly unimportant, besides giving extra love to my two remaining babies.

At this point, I am very glad I had not re-bonded Solara to him though (they were separated back in 2011 when he broke his leg and had planned to work on re-bonding them) because I'm sure it would have been really hard on her. I did let her sniff him and see that he was gone though. I'm now working on bonding Solara with Silas (my two remaining babies) and it is going incredibly well.

It's hard to believe it still though. I still accidentally cut enough veggies at night for three. And separate em into three portions. I look at pictures, and even in my room when I can't see his pen, I think he's there. I say his name instead of my other rabbits... And then I remember I will never cuddle that lil fluffball ever again and it absolutely breaks my heart. 

I'm so glad he gave me kisses at the vet and while we cuddled. Those were the last kisses I ever got from him. Here are the last two videos I took of him if you are interested:

*Here* and *Here*

I took them in between Simethicone doses when I first realized something was wrong. I think I subconsciously knew he wouldn't pull through, and took as many videos and pictures as possible.

My friend, Acacia drew a beautiful picture of my three babies, Solara, Sabriel, and Silas- I've added it as an attachment.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 27, 2014)

Once again, I'm so sorry that you are having to go through all this with the passing of your baby. It hurts and I know the hurt never goes away. It just fades some what
as time passes, but it's always there. It will never leave. I can't believe you decided to start taking videos. I wish I had taken videos of Marta when she was playing in the yard the weekend before she died. 

I hope you are able to concentrate on your other two bunnies now and while you won't forget this baby, don't leave out the other two that are still around because
of your grief. I know it's tough..

Hang in there,
Vanessa


----------



## Yield (Sep 28, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Once again, I'm so sorry that you are having to go through all this with the passing of your baby. It hurts and I know the hurt never goes away. It just fades some what
> as time passes, but it's always there. It will never leave. I can't believe you decided to start taking videos. I wish I had taken videos of Marta when she was playing in the yard the weekend before she died.
> 
> I hope you are able to concentrate on your other two bunnies now and while you won't forget this baby, don't leave out the other two that are still around because
> ...



It's okay :-( Yeah the hurt always stays. It will take a while before I feel okay though. Everything still feels weird, I couldn't even bear to go out and see my family for my Great Grandma's birthday today. I cried myself to sleep last night and have been crying on and off today. It's so hard to accept.

I am most definitely not leaving out my other two buns. I've been giving them extra attention lately (mostly Silas, because Solara hates humans :-/) and I spent about 4 hours just watching them play in their pen together today (Solara was binkying like crazy, which was super cute. She did hump Silas a couple times though and he wasn't very happy about that. She also groomed him!)

I really want to throw out Solara's leveled cage and move her where Sabriel lived, so it will be easy to just open the pens and let them join each other but I have not touched ANYTHING that has to do with Sabriel since he passed. All his critical care is still in a cup, carrier still in pieces, etc. I can't bear to do anything to it yet because it hurts so much to remember he is gone. But, over time it will get a bit easier. I am just not there yet.

Aww, I'm sorry you did not get videos of Marta when she was playing in the yard :-( I don't know how I knew but I knew I needed to take a bunch of pictures and videos. I took a bunch of my two others today as well.

Thank you so much.
-Reck


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't rush yourself to clean up his things. When you're ready, take your time, and we'll all be here for support.

Give Silas and Solara some extra nose rubs for me.  (if Solara will accept them - sounds a bit like my Clementine).


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 30, 2014)

Just saw this, so sorry for your loss. I've always really liked Sabriel, he reminded me so much of Ty, he was a very handsome boy


----------



## Yield (Sep 30, 2014)

pani said:


> Don't rush yourself to clean up his things. When you're ready, take your time, and we'll all be here for support.
> 
> Give Silas and Solara some extra nose rubs for me.  (if Solara will accept them - sounds a bit like my Clementine).



Thank you for saying that, hearing that is reassuring. I had to go wash out the cup I had his mixed up critical care in because it was beginning to mold, but that is pretty much the only thing I've truly cleaned up.

Silas will gratefully accept the nose rubs, Solara would likely run away, heh. She's such a brat. What is your Clementine like? It's funny because Solara and Silas are polar opposites and they have really taken to each other.

Solara really does hate people though. I can touch her and handle her, but she hates every second of it. Tense to all hell, and stressed. There's definitely a reason I call her my "wild bun."


----------



## Yield (Sep 30, 2014)

Kipcha said:


> Just saw this, so sorry for your loss. I've always really liked Sabriel, he reminded me so much of Ty, he was a very handsome boy



Thank you for your condolences  He really was, I always imagined him living the longest. I was never afraid to admit he was my favorite bun... and I remember calling Ty Sabriel's twin or vice versa or something like that! He truly does remind me of Sabriel as well.

I'll probably stick to dutch buns to the end of time to be honest. They're the best. :bunnyheart


----------



## Channahs (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Hon I am so sorry. How painful it is to lose our bun loves. Binky free sweet Sabriel. *hugs* may your heart heal in good time.


----------



## pani (Oct 1, 2014)

Yield said:


> Thank you for saying that, hearing that is reassuring. I had to go wash out the cup I had his mixed up critical care in because it was beginning to mold, but that is pretty much the only thing I've truly cleaned up.
> 
> Silas will gratefully accept the nose rubs, Solara would likely run away, heh. She's such a brat. What is your Clementine like? It's funny because Solara and Silas are polar opposites and they have really taken to each other.
> 
> Solara really does hate people though. I can touch her and handle her, but she hates every second of it. Tense to all hell, and stressed. There's definitely a reason I call her my "wild bun."


Clementine was a sweet cuddly baby, but as she grew she became a lot more standoffish. She'll occasionally accept head pets, if her head is smooshed up against Felix's, but other than that she doesn't really enjoy the company of humans. She'll bump us with her nose sometimes, but that's it. I can pick her up and she'll tolerate it, but once I set her down I'm rewarded with stomps and leg flicks.


----------

